# GCOC report



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Wasn't planning on going this weekend, but when Friday got here I couldn't stand it and had to hop on with some buddies on his 31 Jupiter. After getting a Roff's we decided to go for it and get to pretty water. We ran about 100 miles, about 40 miles SE of the Spur and found the pretty water shown on Hilton's and Roff's.Didn't see any other GCOC boats down there but there were a lot of big boatsthat were fishing the Destin tournament. Put the lines in and got bit on a ballyhoo almost immediately, but we blew the hookup on the circle hook; more on this later. We get the baits back in and get another bite almost immediately, this time on a lure, and it is a thirtyish pound wahoo; decent fish in the box at 6:00, not a bad start. About thirty minutes later we get covered up with dolphin, land two small ones and missed a couple more. We fished around there for the next few hours with no bites and at about 11:00 we decided that we should run back to the north west to look for some fishy waters and close the distance between us and the pass. About 15 miles south of the spur we found a lot of grass ingreen-blue-green water and fished until about four with a few bites. Got chomped off by a wahoo, pulled another one off on a yozuri bonita right behind the boat, and had a couple more ufo's on the circle hook rigs. I don't doubt that it works, but we just don't have the experience to be efficient at it. Unfortunately, the only way to figure it out is to miss a bunch. Turns out our 32 pound wahoo is the only wahoo caught in the tournament. We actually won a little calcuta money on an eight pound dolphin too. We got plenty of bites, but that didn't turn into a box full of fish. It did however turn into a nice payday. Had a great time at the tournament. There were only fourteen boats. They expected more, but I know there were some people who didn't fish because of the water conditions. Overall, I think most people had a pretty slow day. Next year, hopefully the water will be better and we can get together a larger crowd. Will try to add pics laer, need to get them from a friend.

Here is the shot of the big winner. Had more pictures but could not add them due to their incriminating nature. We were all a little over served.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

congrats on the win. not too often a 8lb dolphin wins some calcutta money. whatever works though! cant wait for the :takephoto


----------



## Team Kuda (May 26, 2009)

FRANK............Some things never change.......still drinking Busch Light!



Good looking fish!!!!!



BlackGold standin' by..................:toast


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

When you drink as many as we do, it is just much easier when they come in a 30-pack.:letsdrink


----------

